# Mezclador Deejay



## MASTERON (May 27, 2007)

Hola a todos/as. Necesito bastante ayuda y estoy seguro y convencido de que me ayudareis todo lo posible; yo pienso hacer lo mismo con quien necesite ayuda.

Hos comento de forma breve; unos compañeros y yo nos hemos embarcado en un proyecto algo complicado pero en el cual creemos firmemente; crear un mezclador (mixer) de audio para deejays,. Pero no un mezclador cualquiera puesto que hoy en dia es mas rentable comprase uno nuevo devido a la gran variedad y bajos precios..

Los tres amigos y un servidor que emprendemos este proyecto somos deejays de profesión desde hace mas de 15 años y tras mucho discutir e intercambiar opiniones entre nosotros y con deejays de primerisimo nivel de todo el mundo nos hemos propuesto crear un mezclador adecuado totalmente a las exigencias que necesitamos a la hora de realizar nuestras sesiones.

El rack de la mesa en si no es mas que un chasis  vacio de aluminio y todos los componentes de la mesa seran modulables: (cada canal de entrada con su fader EQ´s y ganancia sera un modulo independiente: acoplable a la mesa mediante conexiones tipo CN)

Cada modulo debera de disponer de diversas entradas de audio mediante rca y canon (cd, aux, linea, phono, mic etc...) seleccionables a traves de un "potenciometro" desde la parte frontal del modulo. Una ganancia general y !! atención !! que esto es lo mas complicado; 3 potenciometros para las EQ´s de agudos medios y graves, pero que cada uno de ellos a su vez tenga dos minipotenciometros para poder ajustar y regular las frecuencias de corte de cada EQ "uno para el paso bajo y otro para el paso alto"


----------



## MASTERON (May 27, 2007)

los tres potenciometros


----------



## MASTERON (May 27, 2007)

Lo dicho que cada potenciometro de las EQ´s (agudos medios y graves) deve de llevar a cada lado un regulador rotatorio pequeño tipo como los que se han de ajustar con un pequeño destornillador en donde regular la frecuencia de corte del potenciometro de EQ  para que uno regulase el paso bajo y el otro el paso alto) esto seria en los tres EQ´s (3 potenciometros y 6 mini potenciometros) y al mismo tiempo junto a cada potenciometro un pulsador que cortara totalmente la señal de ese potenciometro (kill). 

Ya veis que la cosa no es excesivamente sencilla

luego cada modulo dera de tener un pulsador o palanca que envie la señal de audio a una salida de auriculares  (PFL CUE o preescucha) que estara en otro modulo distinto junto a las salidas master auxiliares vumeters y demás.

Junto a los potenciometros de EQ en el mismo modulo queremos incluir una linea de leds para poder controlar visualmente el nivel de la señal de audio de este modulo (canal) de esta forma a parte de los vumeters de la salida master también tendremos el nivel de señal en cada uno de los modulos independientemente.

Para terminar en el modulo conectaremos un fader deslizante estereo de la casa penny & giles que se conectara al cicuito del modulo mediante una conexion tipo CN de 5 pines

De momento solo pedire ayuda para el diseño del circuito integrado para un modulo puesto que los demas seran iguales salvo uno que incluya crosfader y envios auxiliares pero del que se encarga uno de mis compañeros ; asi mismo en cuando tengamos un modulo diseñado trabajaremos entonces en el modulo de salida master el cual también tiene su trabajo.

esto es todo ; si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria eternamente, nosotros tenemos algo de idea en electronica pero  nos an recomendado de que agamos los modulos de forma digital con chips y deás pero queremos hacerlo analogico 1º por la calidez del sonido y 2º por que no tenemos ni idea de programar chips.... (aparte del costo claro.)

Gracias por vuetra ayuda.

Hos adjunto un pequeño esquema del previo de linea para que me deis el visto bueno de si esta bien diseñado o me he equivocado en algo GRACIAS


----------



## MASTERON (May 27, 2007)

el circuito qu e os enseño tiene a la izquierdo como entrada un jack pero en realidad seran 2 rca (estereo)y de las salidas de este previo se ira al conmutador para seleccionar que previo usar (entrada) y de ahí a la EQ etc..... pero lo estamos diseñando paso a paso; lo proximo sera el previo RIAA para la entrada rca de phono.
en total habrán 6 entradas de audio en cada modulo si alguien sabe si se pueden simplificar todas en un unico circuito........??
lo digo porque si no no habra mucho espacio si hemos de poner 6 circuitos (uno para cada entrada) mas el de las EQ´s y el de los vumeters.. .

No queremos que el modulo y en cosecuencia el rack tengan mucha profundidad ni que sean mas largos de la cuenta.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2007)

Me parece que invertiste la masa del Jack con 1 de los canales.


----------



## Gabf (May 27, 2007)

Te apoyo en el proyecto muy buena la idea ... pero un tanto complicado. los "mini" potenciomentros se llaman Presets son como unos cuadraditos que funcionan = qeu un pote con la diferencia que van en placa y son mas chiquitos ah y solamente los podes hacer variar con un destornillador perillero o una cosa asi ... 

encunetro un problema muy grande que es como no queres que sea gruesa la consola si queres hacer tantas placas... por ejemplo un vumetro por cada canal significan 6 vumetros mas el master... una locura :S ademas que no conosco un diseño en la red de un vumetro para potencias no amplificadas... 

supongo que una ayuda seria decirte:
Necesitas conseguirte un amplificador de auriculares
y a la entrada del amplificador ese tendria que ir la salida de un pote de 6 pocisiones y 3 conectores... corriganme si me equivoco 

tambien queria saber que es un fader deslizante ?:S

Saludos Gabf


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas; 

Si!! error al poner el titulo en mayusculas lo siento es lo que tiene ser nuevo en esto de los foros ; hasta ahora solo los leia sin participar. Espero ir aprendiendo de su funcionamiento.

En efecto la masa del jack esta confundida con la linea,  la verdad es que en principio no puse ningun jack porque esas tres entradas deveran de ser 2 RCA (el izquierdo el derecho y la suma de sus masas. "gnd" ) salvando ese pequeño lapsus al conectar el jack a modo de ejemplo; veis algo mal en el resto del circuito? lo pregunto porque lo he diseñado sin ayuda y hace muchos años que estudié electronica y no la he utulizado hasta ahora osea que estoy mas que oxidado de memoria jejeje...

Gabf; Gracias por  aclararme lo de los presets, jamas hubiera dicho que se llamaban así, efectivamente deveran de llevar un tapon con una muesca para quedar enrasados con el frontal de aluminio de la mesa y poder ser regulados mediande un pequeño destornillador (no los quiero undidos "en la placa" y tener que usar un perillero puesto que de esa manera quedarian unos orificios en el frontal de la mesa por el cual podrian filtrarse el polvo, liquidos etz... ) 

en cuanto a lo de los leds : creo que no lo habre explicado bién; 
Partamos de la base que solo pienso diseñar un modulo de audio estereo.
mas adelante ya me liare con el modulo de la salida master de la mesa, la fuente de alimentación, el previo de auriculares etc.....

Pues en ese unico modulo tendra 6 entradas diferentes (phono, 2 x linea, aux. mic y cd ) 
en el modulo solo se podra encaminar una de estas entradas hacia la EQ y el fader del mismo modulo mediante un conmutador tipo potenciometro de 6 posiciones

pero en el modulo solo habra una linea de leds a modo de vumeter (verdes amarillos y rojos)que indicaran el nivel de la entrada seleccionada; es decir: que la linea de leds "vumeters" estara conetada despuel de la ganancia y EQ´s y antes que el fader por lo que medira la señal de la entrada que haya sido seleccionada con las modificaciones creadas con la ganancia y EQ´s pero sera independiente del fader del modulo. estos leds estaran permanentemente conectados.

De todas formas creo que quizás lo mejor sea ir paso a paso; lo primero son las diferentes entradas del modulo, se que las de linea y cd son mas faciles y que las de microfono y phono tienen mas complicación, por eso preguntava anteriormente si alguien sabe la manera de realizar un circuito en el que poder integrar los distintos previos para cada entrada o irremediablemente voy a tener que hacer 6 pequeños circuitos (uno para cada entrada) por eso decia que meter seis circuitos de los previos mas la placa de las eq´s y ganancia mas la de los vumeters una de dos o hago el canal muuuyyy ancho o muuyy profundo!! prefiero que sea profundo pero no que necesite mas de 15/20 centimetos de profundidad en la parte trasera. 

De todas formas para incentivar que colavoreis con este proyecto dando vuestra opinion, ideas, sugerencias etc....   voy a dibujar aunque sea a mano un pequeño crokis de lo que me refiero y lo escaneo para que lo entendais.

y repito
Gracias por colaborar


----------



## Dano (May 28, 2007)

Masteron: Una pregunta tal vez un poco tonta porque veo que tienes 15 años en esto pero ¿el mixer VMX1000 de Behringer no satisface casi todas tus necesidades.?

Saludos


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

Bueno ya he dibujado un pequeño crokies para que tengais una idea del proyecto
lo he dibujado a mano asi que  no os fijeis demasiado en los detalles solo en la idea:

he dividido el dibujo en 5 figuras:

la 1ª: es el chasis de aluminio vacio de la mesa

la 2ª: es una imagen general de como deveria de quedar la mesa con todos los modulos puestos (incluido el modulo de salida master, diseño  del cual se encarga un compañero mio)

la 3ª : es para que entendais el concepto de modulo que pretendemos

la 4ª : no es mas que una vista del panel trasero del modulo para poder observar que cada modulo tiene 6 entradas diferentes "5 RCA stereo y un cannon para microfono" y que de ña parte posterior del modulo salen dos "latiguillos"  con conectores tipo CN: uno con la salida de audio estereo  que ira al modulo master y el otro para la PFL "preescucha" el cual ira al amplificador de auriculares que tambien se encontrara en el modulo master.

la 5ª y ultima figura es el frontal del modulo detallado con todos sus componentes


Por supuesto (y esto no lo avia comentado hasta ahora) La intención de hacer la mesa modular es 1º por su facil recambio y reparación individual sin tener que prescindir de toda la mesa y 2º y mas importante: que en un futuro diseñar modulos distintos con mas EQ´s con faders de 100ml. con valance con fader giratorio, etc.... los cuales se acoplaran a la misma mesa sin necesidad de tener que adquirir otra nueva.
También de esta forma un usuario podra adquirir una mesa con solo los canales que necesite (1, 2,3,4...) con su consecuente ahorro economico y podra ir amplificadorando la mesa segun sus necesidades con tan solo añadir modulos.
Asi mismo habran distintos modulos master; con o sin crosfader horizontal, con o sin entrada frontal de micro con talk over, con 2 faders master o 1, con mas o menos salidas auxiliares etc... 

Ya veis que el proyecto tiene envergadura. Espero que me ayudeis lo maximo posible y de esa forma poder disfrutar todos con esta virgeria de mesa.

Para los que entendais un poco de mesas de mezclas; Hay una mesa para deejays modular de la casa Formula Sound pero esta muy mal diseñada y su EQ es literalmente horrible ; imagino que deve de ser porque toda la mesa es digital pero de verdad que vale un dineral y la marca es mas que renombrada pero le falta el toque analogico que le queremos dar nosotros y el control de los cortes de la EQ que si no recuerdo mal habia alguna pioneer y o numark que dejaban regular la frecuencia de corte de alguna de las EQ´s pero no de las 3. Nuestra intención es hacer una mezcla de todas un poco pero analogicamente y que suene calida y limpia a la vez (como las mesas de la casa Rodec).

Se que el texto el larrrrgooo como el quijote pero tenia que exponer el proyecto algo mas detalladamente.

Gracias por la paciencia
aqui os dejo el crokies:


----------



## Dano (May 28, 2007)

Bueno recién acabo de entender el proyecto  .
Por lo que veo, un gran problema va a ser el espacio para meter toda la circuitería en esas cajitas.
La solución que te puedo dar por el tema del espacio es usar componentes superficiales ya que ocupan menos pero  son más difíciles de mecanizar.

Saludos


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

Hola dano gracias por tu ovservación pero no.

 1º porque no queremos crear una mesa para nuestro uso y disfrute ya que en ese caso es una locura y un dineral hacersela uno mismo ya que  hay infinidad de mesas con muchisimas prestaciones y muy bien de precio en el mercado por lo que seria mar rentable comprar una; la intensión es crearla para comercializarla.

y 2º segundo porque no se ajusta a lo que queremos crear: de hecho no existe ninguna mesa con todas las caracteristicas que he mencionado en especial los 2 reguladores del corte de frecuencia "paso bajo y paso alto" para cada uno de los tres potenciometros de EQ (agudos medios y graves) ademas del enorme detalle de que sea modulable.

Gracias de todas formas por tu observación: 

Pdt: ( Si : el problema fuese adquirir una mesa que ya existe no tendria nada mas que mirar a mi derecha en estos momentos (estoy en un estudio) puesto que tengo una Rodec MX 300 conectada al equipo y en un armario tenemos guardadas una Formula Sound y una Allen & Heath Xone 3d de 3000 euros; las 3 consideradas las mejores mesas para deejay del momento. Ya ves que no es ese el problema) : y si!!! la Allen & Heath esta guardada por extraño que parezca; la verdad es que no nos gusta como suena "es muy digital y limpia demasiado el sonido" un autentico despilfarro de dinero.


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

Hola Dano;

A que te refieres con componentes superficiales? 
deveras que no lo habia oido

y como que son más difíciles de mecanizar? a que te refieres?

¿sabes de algun ejemplo o mesa o aparato que utilize estos componentes. ? asi le hecho un vistazo.
Gracias Dano.


----------



## Dano (May 28, 2007)

Con los componentes superficiales no se necesita agujerear la placa ademas de que las resitencias y condensadores son diminutos.

Estas son unas imagenes al azar:

Condensador
http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/images/C264446-01.jpg

Un ejemplo muy simple son las motherboard de las computadoras que casi todas tienen muchos componentes superficiales soldados.

Saludos


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

OK ; viene a ser lo mismo pero sin patillas no? asi se ahorra espacio...

pero sera mas complicado de diseñar el circuito? y la pregunta del millón; seguro que es muchisimo mas caro no?

Gracias por la ayuda Dano : Es un placer encontrar gente tan amable dispuesta a ayudar..


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

y diseñar las pistas para estos componentes tiene que ser complicado puesto que deveran de ser mas finas pequeñas y juntas para aprovechar el pequeño tamaño de los componentes no?


----------



## Dano (May 28, 2007)

Es casi igual solo que ademas de no tener patas los componentes son más pequeños y ahí es cuando la cosa se pone difícil. La cosa es hacer las pistas, en este foro hay un tutorial sobre ello y parece tener muy buen resultado, yo hasta el momento nunca e fabricado placas para componentes superficiales por eso no te puedo dar una opinión concreta. Ese tutorial como se ve en las fotos es para componentes normales pero como tiene buena definición en las pistas creo que también se puede usar con componentes superficiales.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

De nada, para mi también es un placer contestarte y como siempre digo mientras mas crezca la comunidad más información habrá disponible.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (May 28, 2007)

Me dicen que es un fader ? 

Circuitos de vumetro de leds

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13102.html

Equalizador

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm

No se si funcionara por que es para señales ya amplificadas :S 

Espero que te sirva alguno 

Saludoos


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

Gabf;

un fader es un deslizador con el cual regular la intensidad de una señal (normalmente se utilizan para regular el nivel de una señal de audio "subir y o bajar el volumen" )
te dejo un par de imagenes para que veas lo que es un fader:
en la 1ª esta suelto
y en la 2ª te muestro una imagen de una superficie de control con faders


----------



## MASTERON (May 28, 2007)

retomando el tema; 
alguien ve algo mal en este preamp de linea estereo?
 o puede diseñarse mejor?...

en cuanto a los componentes cmd de superficie veo que no son mucho mas caros que los normales aunque veo que tanto el diseño de las placas como la soldadura se haran complicadas pero aun y así creo que me decantare por este tipo de componentes ya que veo que aportan una mayor resistencia y precisión por no hablar de su tamaño....

de momento solo quiero saber sobre los preamplificador, agradezco la información sobre los vumeters pero eso ya llegara

Primero vayamos por pasos; preamps, conmutador, eqs,etc....

de los previos se que phono necesita RIAA y el de micro es algo mas complejo; la pregunta es:: 

¿llevan el mismo previo las entradas de linea, auxiliar y cd? o las tres son distintas?

y en ese caso; esta bien el previo de linea estereo que he diseñado??

Gracias.


----------



## Dano (May 29, 2007)

Ese preamplificador lo veo demasiado simple por eso me puse a buscar en el foro y encontré este aporte hecho por zeuspower sobre un pre, lo único que le falta es el eq y los cortes de banda.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-7744/

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2007)

En esta direccion encontraran el diseño de todos los modulos, Linea, Microfono, Fono (Adaptador RIAA), Modulo de salida, Etc.

http://sound.westhost.com/project30.htm


----------



## Gabf (May 29, 2007)

supongo que eso soluciona un poco las cosas 

Esos NE5534 son conseguibles en argentina auqneusea?


----------



## MASTERON (May 30, 2007)

Gracias a todos 
le hechare un vistazo a las direcciones que me mencionais de todas formas veo que a pesar de ser sencillo no veis ningun error en el previo de linea con la masa (cosa que me tenia preocupado pues me dava la sensacion de estar mal) quizás aun recuerdo algo de las clases de electronica que dí hace ya unos años.... jeje

Vuelvo a colgar el previo de linea para cerciorarme de que esta bien la masa de todas formas he cambiado las conexiones de entrada y salida incluyendo conectores tipo CN pero no encuentro su simbolo en circuitmaker ni en cadstar asi que he puesto el simbolo ( J ) que si no me equivoco mas o menos viene a ser lo mismo, de esta forma es mas comoda agíl y rapida la conexión y desconexión de cada circuito para su reparación, substitución etc... sin tener que desoldar nada.

Ya estoy diseñando los RIAA para phono; en cuanto lo tenga todo lo colgare en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2007)

El IC NE 5534 se consigue en Argentina y vale 0.8 U$.

Para MASTERON me parece que estas conectando mal GND Out en tu circuito, deberia ir a la union de las 2 resistencias de100 K, que es tambien la masa del conector de entrada.


----------



## Gabf (May 30, 2007)

que es un previo de linea? supongo que no es un pre amplificador :S entonces que es ?


----------



## Dano (May 30, 2007)

Lo veo más dificil de hacer son los cortes de cada banda, estos días estube buscando información y no pude encontrar ningun esquema  .

MASTERON: Estuve revisando el esquema de esta pagina http://sound.westhost.com/project30.htm
y me parecio muy bueno, hasta ahora el mejor que e visto, te lo aconsejo.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (May 31, 2007)

De esa pag no entiendo tantas cosas  ajja

Por ejemplo que es la alimentacion de 48 v? :S


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2007)

La alimentación de 48v se le denomina "fuente phanton" o fuente fantasma y se usa para lo micrófonos a condensador.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (May 31, 2007)

no entiendo .. si yo quiero hacer una mesa de esas del proyecto y no necesito entrada para ese tipo de microfnos como lo "salteo" :S

algo mas de informaciónd e esas fuentes phantom? por que google esta vez no me quiso ayudar


----------



## Dano (Jun 1, 2007)

Lee esto:

http://fors.doctorproaudio.com/messages/12605.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alimentación_phantom

Si no quieres tener una alimentación phantom quita todo lo que marqué en negro en la foto.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

Y masteron?


----------



## MASTERON (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola Gracias por las respuestas he estado un par de semanas fuera por trabajo

repito: mil gracias por colavorar en este proyecto: 
(si llega a comercializarse estareis todos incluidos en una lista de betatesters  jejeje)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2007)

Un muy buen esquema de un mezclador. Con entradas de Fono, Line y Mic balanceado

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/2ch_mixer_eng.htm


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2007)

Si algún día llega a Uruguay estaría encantado de probar tan buena idea.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 4, 2007)

Y en qué quedó éste proyecto? Se avanzó algo? A mi humilde entender, lo que necesitas es un selector de entradas adonde elijas en cada canal, PHONO, MIC, Line IN y lo que gustes. Otra cosa, que estaría bárbaro, es un filtro como el de la Allen que tienes tirada por ahí. Creo que se llama Filtro VCF o algo así.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2007)

El proyecto està bonito. Hace algunos años me embarqué en algo de este estilo, pero màs elemental... el asunto es que desisti.

Mi proyecto solo incluia 3 canales de linea con control de tono y ganancia y un led en cada canal que se encendia al 'ritmo de la musica' (lo pongo entre comillas porque no son muy confiables jeje), un pre de microfono, un pfl para auriculares y un crossfader... el mezclador nunca tuvo un chasis y todos los potenciometros eran giratorios... asì que se daran una idea de lo incomodo que era.

En fin, creo que el proyecto de MASTERON está buenisimo, pero lejos de alguien como yo. De cualquier manera y a pesar de que este tema està algo quieto desde hace un tiempo, quisiera seguirlo màs de cerca.

Saludos,


----------

